# console: welche schriftart?

## Sas

ähm ja, was habt ihr in eurer rc.conf unter CONSOLEFONT= stehen?

die gentoo doku schlägt ja lat0-16 vor, allerdings fehlen da die deutschen umlaute als grossbuchstaben und das ß. welcher zeichensatz schafft abhilfe?

----------

## spitzwegerich

soweit ich weiss sollte lat0-16 eigentlich sonderzeichen beinhalten.

ich benutze lat9w-16, da sind definitiv sonderzeichen dabei.

----------

## Aldo

Ich habe CONSOLEFONT="iso09.16" und das funktioniert super incl. Sonderzeichen etc.

----------

## Sas

lat0-16 beinhaltet (zumindest bei mir ^^) nur die umlaute als kleinbuchstaben....

bei iso09.16 is alles dabei, danke =)

----------

## mr_neutron

Also hier klappts mit CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16" auch mit großen Umlauten. 

Vielleicht fehlt 

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

?

----------

## Sas

ja, die consoletranslation war noch ausgeixt, mein fehler...

----------

## flavour

Kennt jemand eine Schrift, mit der meine Konsole wie eine "Matrix-Konsole" aussieht?   :Smile: 

----------

